# hegner tws 230



## jasdon79 (5 Nov 2014)

I have always wanted a hegner drum sander designed for scroll saw work. At long last they are about to start selling in the uk. The sandflee in the USA is a copy of hegner machine. I have ordered mine and I had a email to say it will be here the end of next week. Can't wait.


----------



## scrimper (6 Nov 2014)

That looks good but where have you ordered it from? I can't find it on the Hegner site? 

Do let us have a report on it with some pictures when you get it.


----------



## jasdon79 (7 Nov 2014)

Hi I ordered it from hegner uk. They haven't put it on there Web site yet. Yes I will do a report as soon as it arrives.


----------



## scrimper (7 Nov 2014)

Any links to it, I could only find the sandflee one and not much about that either?


----------



## Chippygeoff (7 Nov 2014)

I looked at the Hegner drum sander last year along with their 12inch disc sander. I felt they were well made but like the scroll saws vastly overpriced. Once you start using it you will wonder how you ever got along without one.


----------



## jasdon79 (8 Nov 2014)

Hi Geoff . I was surprised hegner only wanted 250.00 for the machine I was waiting for them to ask a lot more


----------



## boysie39 (8 Nov 2014)

jasdon79":1o1trice said:


> Hi Geoff . I was surprised hegner only wanted 250.00 for the machine I was waiting for them to ask a lot more



Give them time and they probably will :evil:


----------



## jasdon79 (9 Nov 2014)

Your right there eugene


----------



## scrimper (10 Nov 2014)

I am really looking forward to your report on this sander when you get it, I found some info on the machine here -

http://www.cremonatools.com/hegner-tws- ... ander.html


----------



## jasdon79 (18 Nov 2014)

It's arrived,
day in the workshop tomorrow


----------



## marcros (18 Dec 2014)

Any feedback on this machine yet? Is it as useful as you expected?


----------



## scrimper (18 Dec 2014)

Indeed I am dying to know what it's like! Get it out of the box so we can have a proper look! (hammer)


----------



## boysie39 (18 Dec 2014)

Surely it can't be in the box still . My Doc. wants to know what has me so hyper for the last few weeks ,if I tell him Jasdon hasn't opened his box yet ,the guys with the white coates will be sent for .OPEN IT .


----------



## jasdon79 (21 Dec 2014)

Hi all sorry for the late response. Xmas has taken a lot of my time. As well as a lot of work orders and writing a car off in between. I have been using and I Shall draw up a full review in the next couple of days


----------



## walksatnight (21 Dec 2014)

Can't wait


----------

